

Dr. TweetLove, or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the @Ev Bomb - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/02/dr-tweetlove-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-ev-bomb/

======
jrockway
I love the "Guest Author" byline. I guess their software doesn't support
having a name unless you are employed by TechCrunch.

I also thought this article was going to be complaining to Ev ("@ev: <whine
whine whine>", meaning "at ev: <message for ev>"), but apparently people are
using "@foo" to just mean "foo". Good thing they don't use IRC...

~~~
qeorge
_I guess their software doesn't support having a name unless you are employed
by TechCrunch._

TC runs Wordpress. They could give one time posters their own account, or use
a workaround like custom fields. I'm sure they're aware and its intentional.
One nice side-effect is that you can easily find all guest posts.

 _apparently people are using "@foo" to just mean "foo"_

@qeorge has become a convention meaning "qeorge on twitter", but it does arise
from the @ reply functionality. It became common to link twitter accounts in a
message for context, i.e.:

Drinking a @drakesbrewing IPA with @jrockway

